# Need advice for my 16oz cup first grow



## MrCoLLie (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi everyone!

So Im thinking about growing my first plant or two, thing is I still live in my mums house and she doesnt like the plant at all, but since I live in Spain and anything you can prove its for self consumption isnt punisheable, **** it.

Still dont wanna upset her, so this would be a little undercover project, idea is:
-Maybe a couple plants but Only one flowering at a time
-16oz. cups or sightly bigger pots, Im looking to get around 20g. dried per plant
-They would be in the closet during the night hours and on the floor in my room during the day light, I have a pretty big window, I think it should be OK, still Im getting the seeds auto because of possible light deficits
-Looking for the less odor strain during flowering and drying, some guy at a bank pointed me at Northern Lights and Moby ****

I think that is all, taking advice and ideas, also, how bad you think the odor would be for this very small single plant?
I already heard about ONA gel and this kind of carbon filter for the room: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000DK35B/ref=s9_top_hd_bw_g201_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-2&pf_rd_r=1KBATP23GFQMN0P2W91C&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=2128213622&pf_rd_i=3737411[/ame]
You think Ill need either of those?

Thanks and good smokes!(if thats an expression in english at all)


----------



## EDAW004 (Sep 15, 2015)

The Oma gel works ok,the filter works better but you need a closed space and a centrifugal fan to make it work the way it was intended. Should have a 12 litre pot ,and last but not least light from a window will never give you 20 grams from one plant,especially an auto. You onl have 3-5 weeks veg time. Hope this helps you


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 15, 2015)

Good luck.  Hope you dont piss Mum off


----------



## Comfortablynumb (Sep 16, 2015)

Northern Lights and Blue Mystic has hardly any smell at all.They were my first grow and the only smell I could notice from the NL had a slightly sweet smell by the 8'th week of flowering but certainly not overpowering at all.Blue Mystic has no smell at all that I could tell either in vegetative or flowering state.Both have a good stoned effect too.If I had to choose a favorite it would have to be BM because of the taste,I could taste sweet and a slight blueberry taste too.But that's with a vaporizer,in a joint all I could taste was pine.

I started out with just a florescent light and you'll get buds from it but just not very many.It's a great hobby growing your own weed.I've bought seeds that didn't grow at all so there's some learning to be had on which seed banks are good.Personally I'd buy from Crop King Seeds because all the seeds popped and grew.Happy growing and let us know how you make out.


----------



## MrCoLLie (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey, thanks both for the input

Moby ****, moby ****, thats funny D

Ill take your advice Comfortablynumb, and get me a couple of seeds from both strains, high hopes put on BM, hope it turns out as stealthy as you say

Also, EDAW, I know 12 litre is a kinda small pot for you seasoned growers, but I think I would end up with a noticeably larger plant than I was indending to have, Im looking to get AT MOST around 30g, ideally 20g as I said, do I really need a 12litre?What kind of measures would this plant have?Sry for insisting at this point 

Peace!


----------



## MrCoLLie (Sep 16, 2015)

Forgot it, what about minimum wats for lights, I have a fluorescent lamp with I think 50W and the incandescent light bulb in my room, thats 60W, still that would be only for natural light lacking hours and/or floration, am I wrong? (I dont rly know, Im not very knowledgeful at this yet)


----------



## yarddog (Sep 16, 2015)

To really make it worth your troubles, yiu would need to supply your plants light source. I wouldn't rely on your window for light.   
Do a little research on small grow spaces.   People use all kinds of things to make a grow cabinet.


----------



## mrcane (Sep 16, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## MrCoLLie (Sep 16, 2015)

Researching... This might take a while, sit back and enjoy a cup of coffee


----------



## MrCoLLie (Sep 16, 2015)

Research partially completed, got some questions:

I read for this small quantity of plants a 100-150W fluorescent is enough, is that right?

If so, would be better to give em the light from the window, say, the 6 brighter hours of day and the 12 resting from the lamp or straight up 18 hours of lamp?

Do I really need reflecting ****?(mats at walls or above lamp)

And finally and Most important, how do I know which wattage bulb can my lamp handle, is not in the sticker on the bottom, maybe at the bulb socket?


Thanks!


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey Mr collie I see your starting to use 16oz cups.  If you go back into in my grows you can get a idea of how to use them to grow. But the thing is they will be root bound before they show sex and they will need to be watered every day or more depending on your soil mix. You might want to move up to 64oz white cups they will give you more time and your plants more room to flower. Was for your grow room any thing can be used I would go to a store and ask them if they had any leftover fridge boxes. there the size of a 3x3 grow tent  there strong and stand up on there own and can be cut down to any size you want. You can go to a camping store and get some of those emergency blankets to line the wall. I still use them today. I used 5 3000k and 5 5000k cfls bulbs for my first year. Turned out good. If you need some help just hit me up.


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 24, 2015)

Sorry but growing in a home someone else owns against their wishes is wrong, get your own place and do what you want, but for now respect your mothers wishes and HER home. Jmo


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 24, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------

